# Electric starter not engaging



## Canukj (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a Troybilt snowblower about 4 years old. It’s been great and I have no issues. I haven‘t used the electric starter since the first year as it typically starts on the first pull, so I don’t require it. Recently, I tried the starter and got a zoom sound ending with a metal on metal sound. I removed the starter and made sure everything was moving freely as it should. It shoots forward and slides well back and forth, although I wouldn’t say it’s immediate. I can hear the starter hitting the tips of the flywheel, but it doesn’t seem to what to engage.

Any thoughts on why it may be doing this?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did you hit the start gear with some lube when you had it out? sometimes that is all they need to start functioning properly again.


----------



## Canukj (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, oiled and greased everything. Everything seemed to be sliding and spinning as it should.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

grease or oil is really not the greatest to use on something like that. really want something like a graphite lube. grease or oil could possibly cause things to stick


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first a welcome to the SBF

if you used anything heavy motor oil or grease the drive will not come out or only partially. the oil used on ope drives is very close to that of sewing machine oil. 
i would take the starter back off clean off what you put on and relube it


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Then it's the starter drive, replace that.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds like the starter teeth are not fully engaging the flywheel radially. Here are two things I've seen cause this on 5-10 HP Tecumseh motors.
1] Loose starter mount bolts. I assume you fully tightened them now if they werent previously.
2] Bent starter mount tabs. This is usually caused by loose bolts allowing the tabs to deform outward when the starter operates. Bend them back to pull the starter inward radially.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JLaw - real men don't replace parts, we fix them, even if it requires a bit of duct tape ! LOL


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

This past summer I ordered a new starter on Ebay for my Son's riding mower. Same problem, new starter would not engage but would seem to work when energized outside the engine. That particular POS starter was equipped with a plastic gear. Ordered another this time with a cast iron gear, thing worked well. Just maybe someone changed your starter at one point. Does it have a plastic gear?


----------



## Lfryklu (12 mo ago)

cpchriste said:


> Sounds like the starter teeth are not fully engaging the flywheel radially. Here are two things I've seen cause this on 5-10 HP Tecumseh motors.
> 1] Loose starter mount bolts. I assume you fully tightened them now if they werent previously.
> 2] Bent starter mount tabs. This is usually caused by loose bolts allowing the tabs to deform outward when the starter operates. Bend them back to pull the starter inward radially.


Hi Guys,

I see this is an older thread and don't know if anyone sees it anymore, but here goes.

I have an older JD TRS27.
Really a great blower when its running.

I'm having same problem, and just rebuilt the starter drive and off the blower it really zings.

But, installed I'll hear it spin fine, and then a grinding metal noise suggesting its not fully engaging the Bendix & ring gear..

Looked at the flywheel/ring gear thru the starter motor access hole and it looks good, except some minor wear from the light engagement contact.

I've read that the Tecumseh motors have quite a lot of vibration, and so the lower 2 mount bolts frequently work loose & fall out.

I went to a blower repair place an got the correct Torx insert bolts for the lower 2 holes, opposite the 2 shoulder bolts on top.

I'm pretty sure the lower mount holes are stripped out, and thinking its Heli coil time to repair, as they are not going to hold starter in place as is.

Interesting thought about bending the horseshoe tabs back to pull the starter in.

Seems to me a fix that may be my only option, but will that give enough increased contact?

However, I bought this blower used from a guy that fixes blowers & motors and sells them for a living.

Since this has been a problem since I bought it, I'm wondering if maybe the wrong starter might be installed in it?
Think they go by horsepower/size of motor to match up?

Is there a way to tell from any kind of a P/N on the starter?

Starter is definitely loose, and seems to be a poor design for better mounting contact.

With the Heli coil fix and bending the shoes back, I guess the jury is out.

?? - Do you guys think I'm on the right path?

Is there any way to ID an incorrect starter? Different model starter (smaller part), using same mounting style & holes size spec?

Any thoughts, suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks & best regards.

Lfryklu


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome aboard
The Correct starter for 8hp tecumseh is 33329 or 37000. What's your #?
Regarding the stripped threads, other alternatives are using 5/16" screw instead or drilling deeper 1/4" tapped holes. Caution advised of course.
Regarding the alignment, remove the rear engine cover and you can see whether the starter pinion will properly engage the flywheel and, if not, how much you will need to bend the mount tabs to get proper alignment.
Of course if you have had loose bolts all along then that's the primary problem.


----------



## Lfryklu (12 mo ago)

Hi,

Hi,
Appreciate the welcome, and your reply.
I'm thinking I have a #33329 starter, as that's the Bendix rebuild kit I bought and then reconditioned the starter with.
Starter seems to work great now, but just will not engage w/engine ring gear.
Great suggestions, and use of a larger bolt size will save me needing to buy a Heli coil kit, as I do not have any SAE's.
I have a full metric fine HC set, but no SAE Corse thread ones.
I'm sure I've had loose bolts on the blower starter all along, but it did work a few times to start it up.
Guess I did not look close enough at it to even think about removing rear cover to check for starter alignment position. Thx !
Seems funny to think that simple bending will give proper alignment.
I.e Thinking any bending would be hardly enough...?
Think I need to bend the shoes on both upper and lower parts of the starter mount to make tighter fit.
Thanks again.
Will give it a whirl and let you know.
Too cold next few days though to work outside on it.
Best regards
Lfryklu


----------

